# Wet / Dry vac talk to me



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Guys and gals.

Anyone know of any deals on wet and dry badboys?

Can you hire them?

Anyone near Glasgow wish to lend me one?

Appreciate any info guys.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Www.karcheroutlet.co.uk

Got my 3.50 wet vac from them. It turned up and looked brand new and was so much cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Www.karcheroutlet.co.uk
> 
> Got my 3.50 wet vac from them. It turned up and looked brand new and was so much cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Dude!! You get a hand job for this! Great find sir x

You tried it? There's one for 30 odd quid. Would that do the trick just the same?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol thanks, but I'll pass on that. 

Mine is a Karcher WD 3.540 P. I paid £41.41 delivered. I've only used it once as a dry vac and it was pretty good. Came with all the tools they come with new and all of them were brand new in wrappers etc. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Dude!! *You get a hand job for this!* Great find sir x
> 
> You tried it? There's one for 30 odd quid. Would that do the trick just the same?


:doublesho

I've the WD2.2 thats on the site for £30. It's great little vacuum, a little smaller than the WD3.540 and doesn't have the blower function. But the suction is very impressive, especially as it's a 1200w motor. 
Would I recommend it? In a heart beat, even if it was more than twice the price.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tempted by the 3.5, I would be using it as a wet and dry on a daily basis though. Not sure how it would cope?

Also not many accessories for them on that site which is holding me back


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Tempted by the 3.5, I would be using it as a wet and dry on a daily basis though. Not sure how it would cope?
> 
> Also not many accessories for them on that site which is holding me back


What accessories do you need? Mine came with everything you could think of.

Also the Karcher WD 3.540 P doesn't have a blower function.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

What I was actually after was something that cleans with water and sucks it back up.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I beed crevice tools and a stair suction tool


Like a small tool for extracting moisture from seats


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah the 3.540 doesn't have that. I would just use a spray bottle to apply the cleaner/water and suck it up with the vac. 

A higher model will have the function you want though. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah the 3.540 doesn't have that. I would just use a spray bottle to apply the cleaner/water and suck it up with the vac.
> 
> A higher model will have the function you want though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


That'll work actually. Spray and sook. Simples. I'm ordering one tomorrow.

**** yeah!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> I beed crevice tools and a stair suction tool
> 
> Like a small tool for extracting moisture from seats


I'll go take a pic with what I got but there were two crevice tools (one short and long) extension pipes, brushes, all sorts.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> What accessories do you need? Mine came with everything you could think of.
> 
> Also the Karcher WD 3.540 P *doesn't have a blower function*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Karcher WD 3.540 P Refurbished Multi Purpose Vacuum

Compact, practical and versatile: The new Comfort Line entry class is equipped with impressive new features that meet the highest standards. These include the blower function, the large container as well as the convenient parking position and the easy stowage of suction tube and floor nozzle.

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5068


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry my bad, it doesn't have liquid blow, just blow. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Sorry my bad, it doesn't have liquid blow, just blow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


That was the feature I was looking for and was holding out till payday to get, then they ran out of them three hours before I got paid.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think you need to be able to apply the detergent with the vac, just use a spray bottle.

Here's what I got with mine










I also got a microfibre cloth and an extension hose for the main van hose.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow not bad kit


What size are they? Could I use my Henry attachments with it


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Impressive collection of tools. To buy the tools seperate would of cost more than you paid for, for the vacuum. With the 2.2 you only get tools (from the left) 1, 5, 6 and 7.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Couldn't tell you off hand but they look similar in size. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was using just a wet and Dry to clean interiors using the spray bottle method and then my Vac packed up. So i Bought a George and wow this thing out performs my other Vac massivley. And the upholstery cleaning tool is just brilliant. Gets all the dirt and grime out of seats. It is allot of xash at £200 bit well worth it IMO.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I was really impressed especially for £40. The two yellow squares on the right look like chamois leathers but nice not taken them out their packets. They are bags on the left. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wazhalo31 said:


> I was using just a wet and Dry to clean interiors using the spray bottle method and then my Vac packed up. So i Bought a George and wow this thing out performs my other Vac massivley. And the upholstery cleaning tool is just brilliant. Gets all the dirt and grime out of seats. It is allot of xash at £200 bit well worth it IMO.


I've used a George

I found the extraction tool way too big. And the machine itself doesn't feel powerful

Preferred the small tool that my vax has plus it seems to extract harder


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

so youd spray the interior cleaner onto the seat and then suck it up with the hoover ?

fancy one of the cheaper ones as mines in such a state !


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Moggytom said:


> so youd spray the interior cleaner onto the seat and then suck it up with the hoover ?
> 
> fancy one of the cheaper ones as mines in such a state !


Yeah that's what I would do.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a marolex pump sprayer

I use a glug of surfex HD and fill up with water, soak the seat with it. Scrub with a vikan stiff brush then extract with the vacuum


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know about the Karcher WD 2.200 filter system? So, can the filter be cleaned or does in need to replaced often? Also, does it have to be converted from dry to wet?
Thanks!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I bought a Numatic CTT-470 for £215+ VAT last year and I find it brilliant for deep cleaning seats, carpets and even headliners.:doublesho

For relatively small money, you are getting a proper extraction machine that pumps the shampoo solution into the fabric, then sucks it back out with whatever dirt and grime was there.

I bought it from a company based in Hockley, Birmingham called Chemiclean.

Although I had to pay delivery to Ireland, most of you guys would be ok, as delivery is free within the UK.

They also do the smaller but similar George for £183.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> I bought a Numatic CTT-470 for £215+ VAT last year and I find it brilliant for deep cleaning seats, carpets and even headliners.:doublesho
> 
> For relatively small money, you are getting a proper extraction machine that pumps the shampoo solution into the fabric, then sucks it back out with whatever dirt and grime was there.
> 
> ...


Thats the One I have and find it great. It has a nice long hose as well


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you use the Green George but just standard hoovering as well then I take it?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> Can you use the Green George but just standard hoovering as well then I take it?


Yes, our house hoover packed in and now my mum uses my green George to do the hoovering around the house. 
But I use the wet vac occassionally for the car.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I purchased this baby not long ago! Bloody beast!!

http://bit.ly/120lhaa

What I do is mist the seats with water, then spray on the cleaned and agitate with a brush, the using a small nail brush I work on the hard Staines and use APC if needed then vac the whole lot up with this baby.

With any of these vacation you will need to thoroughly empty the bins and make sure they are clean and also remove a couple of the dry only filters before using as a wet vac


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

alexjb said:


> Does anyone know about the Karcher WD 2.200 filter system? So, can the filter be cleaned or does in need to replaced often? Also, does it have to be converted from dry to wet?
> Thanks!


I've had mine for I'd say three months now and just cleaned the filter out with my fingers on a gloved hand. So can't say how long it'd last nor when it'd need replaced. 
It doesn't have to be cenverted to wet or dry use. Just turn on a away you go. It'll automatically turn itself off when the 12litre container is full.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

svended said:


> I've had mine for I'd say three months now and just cleaned the filter out with my fingers on a gloved hand. So can't say how long it'd last nor when it'd need replaced.
> It doesn't have to be cenverted to wet or dry use. Just turn on a away you go. It'll automatically turn itself off when the 12litre container is full.


Thanks mate.

Just bought one!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Found this video review of the WD2.2. Simple and informative video. 
It says not to use as a dry vacuum if the filter is wet, but I've not had a problem going from wet to dry and back, though if I was to be using it for wet use over longer periods than a few minutes here and there or vacuuming a large amount of water I probably would wash and dry out the filter after.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4064554.htm

Quite like the look of that


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Wazhalo31 said:


> Thats the One I have and find it great. It has a nice long hose as well


It's great having a long hose, isn't it?:lol::lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Just ordered the Karcher WD2.200.

At 26 odd quid you can't really grumble.

Looking forward to it.

G


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

My WD 2.200 arrived earlier. Just had a play with it after a day of revision. 

The suction power is really something! You shall be surprised I think!

It didn't even seem re-furbed. Was immaculate and really chuffed with it!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad you're all liking them


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

alexjb said:


> My WD 2.200 arrived earlier. Just had a play with it after a day of revision.
> 
> The suction power is really something! You shall be surprised I think!
> 
> It didn't even seem re-furbed. Was immaculate and really chuffed with it!


ffs!!! ... going to have to get one now :wall:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> ffs!!! ... going to have to get one now :wall:


Do it!!!:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

alexjb said:


> My WD 2.200 arrived earlier. Just had a play with it after a day of revision.
> 
> *The suction power is really something!* You shall be surprised I think!
> 
> It didn't even seem re-furbed. Was immaculate and really chuffed with it!


Yeah??? and what was it sucking exactly? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Mine arrived today. It looks split new and ordered yesterday. 5/5 so far.

Looking forward to getting a good suction with it.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Yeah??? and what was it sucking exactly? hmmmmmmm


:lol: Just car mats and down the side of seats. That dreaded area you can never quite get to. It's a great little vacuum and relatively small, perfect for pulling around the car.


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you have any pics of carpets, car mats you've vet cleaned wit this vacuum?


----------



## RichE (Apr 11, 2006)

Do any of these machines come with a small water extraction tool suitable for seats particularly seats with tall bolsters?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

RichE said:


> Do any of these machines come with a small water extraction tool suitable for seats particularly seats with tall bolsters?


Anyone?


----------

